# Dinghy mods



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

So a long term project for me is to make myself the perfect dinghy.
I have 16 months to complete it.









After lots of thought to getting this dinghy, or that dinghy, I decided I should keep what I have, and modify it for my own use.

I plan to add floatation to the sides and bottom, and add a splash guard to the bow to give a more dry ride. 
I want to add enough floatation to enable me to enter the dinghy in full dive gear, from the side.
I was thinking about getting two pvc pipes, maybe 4-6" and running them even with the bottom. Then glassing them into the hull permanently This would give a wider area, and allow better planning.

I want to make a hard cover for the bow, and install a battery, and tiny solar panel. I want to add a wheel, and throttle. I am considering adding a kicker motor, would hate to be anchored in NYC and not be able to get up river because my engine quit, or lost the prop.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

In my opinion i t seems for most if not all of your requirements would be well served by a ridgged bottom inflatable with a remote steering system


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> So a long term project for me is to make myself the perfect dinghy.
> I have 16 months to complete it.
> 
> 
> ...


You are going to do WHAT?? It's a dink! Don't make it into another mess like you're doing to with your ship!

PVC shatters with impact, can't resist sunlight and SHOULD NOT be at the bottom help plane or add "stability"


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

Make it look like a midget trawler. If the splash guard had a boxy look like a deck house?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Get a RIB. You don't want to look like the Beverly Hillbillies do you?


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

I gave a great deal of thought to a rib.
The issues I see are leaks, and punctures. 
I want a dinghy that noone will steal. Most likely will be painted pink.
I don't care how ugly our dink is.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

deniseO30 said:


> You are going to do WHAT?? It's a dink! Don't make it into another mess like you're doing to with your ship!


I am doing a restoration, not sure what you mean I am making it a mess.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> I am doing a restoration, not sure what you mean I am making it a mess.


That's the problem.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

deniseO30 said:


> PVC shatters with impact, can't resist sunlight and SHOULD NOT be at the bottom help plane or add "stability"


The PVC will simply be a backer for the fibreglass.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> So a long term project for me is to make myself the perfect dinghy.
> I have 16 months to complete it.


I think you're gonna need more than 16 months...

)


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

You're going to end up with something too heavy. You can't load the stern with too much weight on davits, nor can you do the same forward, or you will significantly affect your boat's sailing characteristics. If your dink is too heavy, you can't pull it up the beach. It will seriously slow you down if you tow it.
Again, you're trying to build a better mouse trap, when so many before you have already figured it all out and there are plenty of good options available.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> So a long term project for me is to make myself the perfect dinghy.
> I have 16 months to complete it.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you have enough s**t in there, yet. 

I have to ask. What is the toilet plunger in there for?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

If you are using it for diving then stability is a big factor. But even the mods you mention will be nothing like a 17 inch inflatable tube.
Consider when you are getting out of the water, you float your tanks off, go over the side (not as easy as a rib) then you need to kneel on the gunwales with your full weight and vertically lift your dive gear inside. Do u think you have the stability to do this? What about in a chop?

I have never seen cruising divers use a dink like yours. seriously consider why no one else already uses your idea.


----------



## KismetP362 (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been down this road. I have a RIB as a tender for my sailboat but it's much too nice (easy to puncture, etc.) to be diving off of, maintaining my mooring ball, swapping mooring chain from and all of the DIY stuff I insist on doing because I'm both cheap and because I enjoy doing these things. The solution was not to modify my boat to meet unreasonable needs but to simply buy another boat. I bought a beat up and leaky 14' Boston Whaler. I'm going to use it as a work boat when needed and will simply move my engine on to it when it's time to roll up my sleeves and get some work done. I may install some basic electronics run off of a battery box but, there will be no need to modify the hull or structure to do what I want. On the other hand, this boat would make a terrible tender to my sailboat so it will never be towed around. (oh, and it cost $300 from craigslist, less than you would put in for 'modifications')

My overall advice, buy the right tool for the job.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Best of both worlds... Ocean Craft in Australia. RIB style buy all aluminum tubes.

http://www.oceancraft.com.au

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

SailRedemption said:


> Best of both worlds... Ocean Craft in Australia. RIB style buy all aluminum tubes.
> 
> Ocean Craft All aluminium inflatable style, cylinder craft, oceancraft boat builder,high speed military vessels used as coastal patrol boats intercept vessels and certified military vessels Caloundra, manufacturers, leisure, recreation, travel, trans
> 
> - Ronnie...on the geaux


I contacted them, $13,000 usd.

I like the puggy too, $3000.
Both are too expensive for my taste.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

UnionPacific said:


> I contacted them, $13,000 usd.
> 
> I like the puggy too, $3000.
> Both are too expensive for my taste.


I'd go for a Walker Bay 10' with the tubes for <$1K on Craigslist. It'd do everything you want except for the remote steering.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

IStream said:


> I'd go for a Walker Bay 10' with the tubes for <$1K on Craigslist. It'd do everything you want except for the remote steering.


Thanks, forgot about the walker bay. Will research them a bit.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

UnionPacific said:


> Thanks, forgot about the walker bay. Will research them a bit.


I think you'll find the tube design is very similar to your concept. It rides just above the water (static) but provides very good flotation as soon as the hull tilts by 5 degrees or so. Because the tubes are up high, you can drag it up on a beach or rocks and the rotomolded hull takes all the punishment but when you approach the mothership, the tubes keep it from banging her. The best thing is that if you puncture one or more tube compartments, you've still got a rigid dinghy to use until you repair the tubes. I've got a 2.5hp outboard on mine and she'll do 4 kts in smooth water with two adults, three kids, and a dog aboard.

My only complaints are weight (~150 lbs for the 10' model with tubes) and the fact that you need to distribute weight so the CG stays around the middle of the boat or she'll plow her stern, but a $30 tiller extension on the motor pretty much solves that issue. If you can get away with an 8' version, the weight goes down a lot and they're common as dirt on CL, at least in the Seattle area. The 10 footers aren't as common but you'll definitely find a deal within 16 months and probably much sooner.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^ bingo.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

agree on the walker bay idea nice light easy to tow, row, or motor ... not a planing hull so dont bother with big OB the tubes can be removed and stored when not needed 
or you can make your own tube kit for your existing dinghy google sponsons to get the idea
the thing i like most about my walker bay is it will take alot of abuse and not mark


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I think either the walker bay or keep the one you have for dingy duties and get a used or inexpensive inflatable to dive with, I don't think you would need a RIB to dive from, though I am not a diver. What you are talking about modifying your current will make it no good at any duties and very heavy. At least it works as a tender now. Remote steering is good, but would only have it if I had a big boat with a garage that I could drive it into.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep in mind that remote steering on a cruising dink will cost you a great deal of carrying capacity. I can carry 2, 55 gallon drums plus 4 people (maybe more?) or easily carry 6+ people and all their gear in my 10'6" Zodiac with alloy floors.
It doesn't happen often, but there have been times when a couple of drums of fuel have been nice to carry, rather than 5+ trips w/ jerry jugs, when getting the boat to the dock just isn't an option. Also more room for dive gear and tanks without the remote steering.
I do not understand why you are so certain that a quality inflatable is all that fragile. I've been using them, in some pretty rough service, since the 70's and have rarely punctured one. Mostly it was stupidity on my part, not a failure of design.
The whole secret to protecting an inflatable is to keep it fully inflated and light. When fully inflated it is like a basket ball, tough but bouncy. My present Zodiac is over 7 years old, with 5 years of extremely hard *daily* use and has yet to be holed. I do not baby it, but I don't let it get caught under a dock, either.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

white74 said:


> agree on the walker bay idea nice light easy to tow, row, or motor ... not a planing hull so dont bother with big OB the tubes can be removed and stored when not needed
> or you can make your own tube kit for your existing dinghy google sponsons to get the idea
> the thing i like most about my walker bay is it will take alot of abuse and not mark


The low speed is a bit concerning. currents in NYC can run 7kts at times.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> The low speed is a bit concerning. currents in NYC can run 7kts at times.


Sounds a bit high, to me... But in any event, I'd suggest you avoid transiting Hell Gate or the East River at max flood or ebb in your tender...


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Sounds a bit high, to me, but in any event, I'd suggest you avoid transiting Hell Gate or the East River at max flood or ebb in your tender...


When I brought the yacht home in july 2013 I was WOT doing 1kt going up river after rains. This was the main channel of the Hudson.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> When I brought the yacht home in july 2013 I was WOT doing 1kt going up river after rains. This was the main channel of the Hudson.


if you say so, but that was certainly a rare and remarkable situation... Not a good time to be taking rides in a dinghy, seems to me...


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> if you say so, but that was certainly a rare and remarkable situation... Not a good one to be taking rides in a dinghy, seems to me...


I have always been a plan for the worst type, I may be over thinking it here thou.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> .
> I do not understand why you are so certain that a quality inflatable is all that fragile.


Because he has never had one.

Union, I would really advise going to ANY dinghy dock in the WORLD. And look what dinghy makes up the vast, vast, near total majority.

Inflatables, RIBs to wit.

Is everyone else on the wrong idea and its just you with the right idea?










I know it's hard to afford a RIB, but its easier to afford one now whilst you are at work than next year when you will be cruising.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Because he has never had one.
> 
> Union, I would really advise going to ANY dinghy dock in the WORLD. And look what dinghy makes up the vast, vast, near total majority.
> 
> ...


Every inflatable owner I see is afraid of two things.
Leaks and sun. They spend 15-20 each time covering and uncovering the dinghy, then then pump pump pump for 30 min to fill the tubes.
Then there is the bottom cleaning. Cleaning hard growth off of a soft tube, is hard work.
The older ones all leak, and one oops on coral and get out the patch kit.
otherwise they love them.

I have invented a new design, that does not use a tube, but uses fenders as a tube. If I was still on land, I would build and sell them. New fenders would be $100 each, and their would only be 6 of them.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> Every inflatable owner I see is afraid of two things.
> Leaks and sun. They spend 15-20 each time covering and uncovering the dinghy, then then pump pump pump for 30 min to fill the tubes.


30 minutes to pump up an inflatable???

Dude, you need to get out more... 

These little LVM inflators are awesome, my Avon is done in 2-3 minutes, max...












UnionPacific said:


> Then there is the bottom cleaning. Cleaning hard growth off of a soft tube, is hard work.


Simple solution, lift it clear of the water when not being used... Or, clean the bottom before hard growth develops...


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> 30 minutes to pump up an inflatable???
> 
> Dude, you need to get out more...
> 
> ...


I've not personally seen many with batteries. Most have the jumbo pump I have seen.
Mine will have lights, so a battery is a must.

Growth point is good, except in fast fowl areas. Again, I have to be careful, and I would rather ignore the boat, leave it in the water with ablative paint.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> .


Exuma Market?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> Growth point is good, except in fast fowl areas. Again, I have to be careful, and I would rather ignore the boat, leave it in the water with ablative paint.


I think you better configure an easy means of hoisting it clear, if only for concerns about security/theft prevention...

Sounds like you'll be creating the Ultimate Next-Generation Yacht Tender, which everyone else is gonna covet, after all...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Group9 said:


> Exuma Market?


Georgetown, Exhumas. Yep. On a quiet day lol


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

That ablative paint will look nice all over your teak deck.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

aeventyr60 said:


> That ablative paint will look nice all over your teak deck.


The dinghy will sit on deck mounted chocks. The old dinghy was abaltive, and was stored up side down.


----------



## appick (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm beginning to sense a theme here. He is just looking for approval... So here you go. Ok you're right. You're smarter than 99.99% of all the other cruisers out there, and you've designed the perfect new yacht tender that can do everything you want. You should be able to make millions and sail off into the sunset. 

PS your not the first to use fenders as stability flotation, so don't say you've invented it. 

As for me I've liked hard dinghies since I started sailing. The ones I always end up with are cheap, usually don't plane, row well, and some have had the option for a sail kit. Only the last one has the sail kit, and as it turns out its too bulky to always keep on the dinghy along with the mast and oars... What's a guy to do? Well the wife has said since the last two dinghies why don't we just get an inflatable. I'm now ready to listen. The sailing dinghy will be relegated to the kids toy/ anchorage cruising.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

appick said:


> PS your not the first to use fenders as stability flotation, so don't say you've invented it.


I am interested to see where else you have seen it.

BTW two people can invent something similar and have both invented it themselves.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

You might find its called a 'new use for an existing invention'
But trapping air for flotation has been done several (hundred) times before and you might have to reliquish thoughts of people calling you "Professor".

I don't see the Georgetown dock churning RIBs for old style dinks with fenders glued to the bottom. But as people often tell me on internet forums, I am always wrong.

Have fun.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

appick said:


> I'm beginning to sense a theme here. He is just looking for approval... So here you go. Ok you're right. You're smarter than 99.99% of all the other cruisers out there, and you've designed the perfect new yacht tender that can do everything you want. You should be able to make millions and sail off into the sunset.
> 
> PS your not the first to use fenders as stability flotation, so don't say you've invented it.
> 
> As for me I've liked hard dinghies since I started sailing. The ones I always end up with are cheap, usually don't plane, row well, and some have had the option for a sail kit. Only the last one has the sail kit, and as it turns out its too bulky to always keep on the dinghy along with the mast and oars... What's a guy to do? Well the wife has said since the last two dinghies why don't we just get an inflatable. I'm now ready to listen. The sailing dinghy will be relegated to the kids toy/ anchorage cruising.


Here you go cake and eat it to Sailboats To Go » Catalog » Inflatable Dinghy Sailing Rig


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> I have invented a new design, that does not use a tube, but uses fenders as a tube....


It's already invented- and then it was improved.

Dinghy too tippy? Add Dinghy Dogs

You'll waste a lot less time, energy and money re-inventing already invented inventions if you do some research first.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

UnionPacific said:


> Every inflatable owner I see is afraid of two things.
> Leaks and sun. They spend 15-20 each time covering and uncovering the dinghy, then then pump pump pump for 30 min to fill the tubes.
> Then there is the bottom cleaning. Cleaning hard growth off of a soft tube, is hard work.
> The older ones all leak, and one oops on coral and get out the patch kit.
> ...


I'm afraid of neither, as I said above. Never cover our Zodiac and rarely pump and NO leaks. Oh yeah, no need for bottom paint as it's up on the davits EVERY single night. Can't drift away when the painter (dinghy line, not some guy with a paint brush) mysteriously parts in the middle of the night, either.
As for that "one oops on coral", let me assure you, that should you and your very, very heavy dinghy do "one oops on coral", that a leak is going to be the last thing on your mind as you are paying a hefty fine for damaging the coral. Most places take that pretty damn seriously these days and you'll probably end up paying more in fines than you would have for a quality inflatable, in the first place!
And before you invest too heavily in your diving adventures, there are very few places in the Antilles where independent scuba diving is still allowed. You must go with a local dive company, on THEIR boat if you wish to dive, almost everywhere. Forget the spear gun, too. I don't imagine that it will be much longer before that is true in most cruising destinations beyond the West Indies, as well.
This is no longer the West Indies that was; where I could hop in the water with my trusty Tahitian spear gun and feed every boat in the anchorage, in half and hour's diving.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

capta said:


> And before you invest too heavily in your diving adventures, there are very few places in the Antilles where independent scuba diving is still allowed. You must go with a local dive company, on THEIR boat if you wish to dive, almost everywhere. Forget the spear gun, too. I don't imagine that it will be much longer before that is true in most cruising destinations beyond the West Indies, as well.


Wow, is that right? I'm not a diver, myself, so I had no idea... Damn...

And yet, he doesn't want to pay the $300 for the cruising permit, so he plans to skip the Bahamas... Where, to the best of my knowledge, divers can still largely do pretty much as they please... Go figure...


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I don't see the Georgetown dock churning RIBs for old style dinks with fenders glued to the bottom.


No. I am talking about a new dink designed for fenders as the pontoons from the beginning. Thou I may test the design on my current boat first.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

capta said:


> As for that "one oops on coral", let me assure you, that should you and your very, very heavy dinghy do "one oops on coral", that a leak is going to be the last thing on your mind as you are paying a hefty fine for damaging the coral. Most places take that pretty damn seriously these days and you'll probably end up paying more in fines than you would have for a quality inflatable, in the first place!


Coral cops watching your every move, or do you self report when you have hit coral with a small dinghy?


> And before you invest too heavily in your diving adventures, there are very few places in the Antilles where independent scuba diving is still allowed. You must go with a local dive company, on THEIR boat if you wish to dive, almost everywhere.


Disapointing, but again, are their cops watching all day?


> Forget the spear gun, too.


I will be using a Hawaiian sling. 


> I don't imagine that it will be much longer before that is true in most cruising destinations beyond the West Indies, as well.


Most places on my visit list are areas where there is no good diving, read cold water, or very remote, south pacific.


> This is no longer the West Indies that was; where I could hop in the water with my trusty Tahitian spear gun and feed every boat in the anchorage, in half and hour's diving.


The whole world is changing for the worse, until one day tourism drops like a hot rock from an erupting volcano, then people will be fighting over bread, not diving spots. Glad I have a boat.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

UnionPacific said:


> Thanks, forgot about the walker bay. Will research them a bit.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Geoff54 said:


>


That is awesome, but I was looking more at the fenders with the hole in the centre, I would affix them before inflation, as well as securing them at the end of each one with lines going off at 45 degree angles. then inflating them would make a semi-smooth surface.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> Coral cops watching your every move, or do you self report when you have hit coral with a small dinghy?
> 
> Disapointing, but again, are their cops watching all day?
> 
> The whole world is changing for the worse, until one day tourism drops like a hot rock from an erupting volcano, then people will be fighting over bread, not diving spots. *Glad I have a boat.*


^^^ This kinda stuff is why we can't have nice things, kids.
And you wonder why cruisers face increasing legislation and pushback from locals.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Why you guys want to go where so many other cruisers are is a mystery to me. Seems so many have left a burning wake....


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

aeventyr60 said:


> Why you guys want to go where so many other cruisers are is a mystery to me. Seems so many have left a burning wake....


No, I am simply laughing at others who are so afraid of some fine or fee that would have to be self imposed. When I say reef I am of course talking about rocks by the beach, not some diving mecca. Hey, who doesn't love to tell people how much they will screw up if they don't do like everyone else.
Can't we just stay on topic? armchair sailors....


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just fork over some small change for a rib and be done with it. So when you and the misses try to make a surf landing in your oh so heavy dink, what do you think is gonna happen? We call it a "yard sale", or maybe for you a "reef sale". All your gear gonna be spattered from allover the place...


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

aeventyr60 said:


> Just fork over some small change for a rib and be done with it. So when you and the misses try to make a surf landing in your oh so heavy dink, what do you think is gonna happen? We call it a "yard sale", or maybe for you a "reef sale". All your gear gonna be spattered from allover the place...


I had not thought of heavy surf. I have never tried that before. Will require some thought. Maybe a trial landing on a local beach.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

doesn't have to be big to go azz over tea kettle..


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

aeventyr60 said:


> doesn't have to be big to go azz over tea kettle..


I thought of it a bit. I have seen videos on sailing blogs. All the ones I saw flip were inflatables.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> Why you guys want to go where so many other cruisers are is a mystery to me. Seems so many have left a burning wake....


Haven't you heard? He's bound for Antarctica...

Where the rules down there apply to people like Skip Novak, but not to him... 

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...-voyaging-$500-per-month-184.html#post1822074


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Haven't you heard? He's bound for Antarctica...


For someone who knows a lot about me, you sure don't keep up with changes.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> doesn't have to be big to go azz over tea kettle..







My favorite dinghy flipping video!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> No, I am simply laughing at others who are so afraid of some fine or fee that would have to be self imposed. When I say reef I am of course talking about rocks by the beach, not some diving mecca...


...of course you were.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

bljones said:


> ...of course you were.


You need some wellbutrin.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> You need some wellbutrin.


And you need some time on the water.

As much as I hate to (continually) pull the 'well, yu haven't been out there and I have' badge, I hate to see someone screw up while they are in the difficult, expensive and important time of loading up for a 5 year voyage with 5 minutes of experience thats gunna lead to years of misery and a wife saying "I told ya so!"

Sorry for the longest sentence in the world with most quotation marks, but I am going for that writes job in the other thread and I wanna sound ... legible.

I now shall leave you to you own decisions....


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Some people just see a need to reinvent the wheel


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

newhaul said:


> Some people just see a need to reinvent the wheel


Well I have this idea.... oh never mind.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> You need some wellbutrin.


If only my mental illness could cap the foul smelling geyser of knownothingknowitallness that comprises your contributions here, Mr. Greenjeans. Alas it can't. All I can do is comment.

On the upside, 2 out of the 7 voices in my head don't think you're a jackwagon, so you only have to win over 2 more- the majority gets to type the comments.

Welbutrin? Pffft. Lightweight.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

UnionPacific said:


> No, I am simply laughing at others who are so afraid of some fine or fee that would have to be self imposed...


Maybe they just think you should obey the law, even if nobody is looking. It is what honorable people do, especially when visiting someone else's country.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> For someone who knows a lot about me, you sure don't keep up with changes.


So, does that mean my hunch was correct, and you won't be sailing to Antarctica, after all?

Or, that you've changed your mind, and decided to play by the rules, and will obtain the requisite permits and insurance in the event you do?


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

I sold it today, for exactly what I paid for it.
Made an offer on the correct dinghy, will see if they take it. If so, will post pics.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> So, does that mean my hunch was correct, and you won't be sailing to Antarctica, after all?
> 
> Or, that you've changed your mind, and decided to play by the rules, and will obtain the requisite permits and insurance in the event you do?


My wife wants nothing to do with the drake passage.


----------

